# Raising a floor sink



## steve j (Jun 18, 2015)

I am working on a restaurant project. The floors were sealed concrete and now the owner wants to tile them. I have 6 floor sinks and the tile will obviously be higher than the rim of the sinks. The health department wants all of the sink
rims to be flush with the tile. The owner doesn't want to have to go through
the expense of breaking out the concrete and raising each sink.
Does anyone know if there is a grate that will allow the additional height needed to comply with the health dept?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

....


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Josam s s. Floor sink Insert. Look it up


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> Josam s s. Floor sink Insert. Look it up


You're not supposed to give him advise w.o. intro. Where is rj?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

What about using a Frank Pattern sink elevator extender?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

RJ went to the Hawks thing at soldier field. I saw him there-don't let him tell you different he's a real Blackhawks fan!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> RJ went to the Hawks thing at soldier field. I saw him there-don't let him tell you different he's a real Blackhawks fan!


Either that or still sitting in dark room rocking back and forth knowing how the Hawks were given (I mean won) the cup!...it's all good though, I was there myself. Some of us just take longer :laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Where has RJ been?


----------

